# The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground & Nico Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Velvet Underground & Nico
Album: The Velvet Underground & Nico
Year: 1967
Genre(s): Art Rock, Experimental Rock

This album is very rough-sounding, and it hurts my perception of the album. I really wish songs were presented more cleanly and traditionally. However, I know that it was the point for this album to sound as unproduced as it does, so I'll just have to live with it. 

My favourite track on here is definitely "European Son", which most people call the worst track on the album, but I don't mind the guitar jamming throughout the song. I also enjoy "Femme Fatale" and "I'll Be Your Mirror", which are both very pretty. Unfortunately, the other songs don't do much for me.

1/5 - Hate


----------

